

Zynga Is In Talks To Buy “Draw Something” Maker OMGPOP - playhard
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/19/zynga-is-in-talks-to-buy-draw-something-maker-omgpop/

======
draggnar
Not just make their own?

~~~
ValG
There may be a reason beyond the product that they're doing this; it might be
a talent acquisition, they might think Draw Something has too much traction
for them to compete, or they might think the company's portfolio of games is
strong. OMGPOP has stuggling making a hit (until DrawSomething), so now that
they're in the national spotlight, Zynga might like what they have to offer.

